# Finally finished my Custom High Tide Flats Boat!



## Thomas_Covington (Mar 31, 2009)

1990 High Tide converted to Flats Boat micro


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice looking ride!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] WTG, posting pics in your first thread. BTW, I like the color ;D 

Oh yeah, Looks Tippy too! (thats a compliment around here)


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool rig man, welcome


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Lunch counter and an electric eggbeater,
you've got both ends covered.
Welcome aboard...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice rig!


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Good looking ride. My dad has a cc one in McClellenville and I always take advantage of it when I get back home. The shop where High Tides are made in Gtown is a pretty cool tour. Where are you in SC?


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Other than adding some camo seats and a trolling motor, what exactly did you do to the boat? It does look nice btw.


----------



## Thomas_Covington (Mar 31, 2009)

The boat was grey primer when I got it. I repaired all dings and nicks with Marine Tex. I painted it Parker Marsh Grass Brown (duck hunt out of it as well), added Cabelas tuff coat flooring, installed a T-H Marine Black Hatch on the front deck so I could install a gas tank and battery up front. I had a friend at Key West boats build me the universal poling platform for $250 (unreal deal!) I installed the trolling motor and rod holders and had the motor tweaked out by a buddy of mine that races boats. So it runs like a champ and fishes hard ;D


----------



## Thomas_Covington (Mar 31, 2009)

I am in Charleston, SC and I love the egg-beater/lunch counter reference  And if you are wondering, the hopped up 2000 Yamaha 40 runs 38 mph loaded down with gear. My old boat was much lighter (a Falcon) and it would run 62 with a 22-pitch chopper prop. I am too old for that now, so I enjoy the High Tide and it goes fast enough.


----------

